# Looking to buy 2002 Allroad. What problems will there be?



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

I have a friend looking at buying a 2002 allroad 2.7. He is getting conflicting answers from people as far as quality and potential problems. I would appreciate any input that any owners would have on this issue.

Thanks!


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

There are a bunch of places to search for information on the allroad. Audizine and Audiworld are two that I frequent. Search for the following:

Air suspension (air springs and compressor)
Timing belt
Valve cover gasket leaks
Torque converter (if automatic)
Control arms

Most of this stuff can be done yourself if you have some basic tools and a driveway. A shop will charge a small fortune to fix most of these items and the dealer even more so. Just remember that these cars are around 10 years old now and a lot of things will need to be repaired or replaced. Treat them right and they are great vehicles. Neglect them and they will punish you and your wallet.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

I hope the man is a masochist.


----------

